# Oz Post fence posts instead of concrete poured?



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Personally, if you want your fence to last, concrete is the only way. I've seen this used on mailboxes...I even used it when I made my own lamp post with a 4x4, but for something that needs to be solid, like a fence, I wouldn't go that route. It would also be quite spendy. The one I used was almost $20.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Oz posts are only good for short term realtor's signs.

Dick


----------



## Franky (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Good to have unbiased info. One more thing I forgot to mention: the soil in my area is quite rocky.... Hence the reason I wanted to avoid digging. Someone used the Oz Posts in this area and said they worked well going in, but we have not seen the long term effcts yet.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Franky123 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Good to have unbiased info. One more thing I forgot to mention: the soil in my area is quite rocky.... Hence the reason I wanted to avoid digging. Someone used the Oz Posts in this area and said they worked well going in, but we have not seen the long term effcts yet.


I would think digging would be easier than pounding those posts in rocky soii. Even the 3 feet I went down with my post spike took forever....I couldn't imagine doing an entire fence that way.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Franky123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Montreal, Canada. I currently have a frost type 5' fence in the backyard and want to install a 6' wood fence. I was looking into this Oz Post system: http://www.ozcobuildingproducts.com/Oz-Post.html
> 
> ...


I've used them for several things. They are pretty much what you'd expect. Okay for some things, but I really don't think I'd ever use them for a permanent fence.


----------

